# Unhappily Married to Workaholic



## Momto4 (Feb 11, 2012)

I feel lost and alone...

My husband and I have been married for 7 years and we have four children together. He has always been the person I could talk to about anything and we have always had a good relationship. Five years ago he started his own business and now he works all the time - it seems to get worse every year. He says he is doing it for our family - but I feel like all his work is actually detrimental to our family life and our relationship. We hardly ever have sex anymore, some nights he stays up working and never comes to bed. I have begged him to work less and spend more time with his family - but he just doesn't seem to think we are worth it. He seems to only care about his work and the people he works with. He will do anything to make the people he works with happy - but he cannot seem to do that for his family.

I am worried about our relationship, I am worried about his health and he gets angry at me when I try to talk to him about it. In early January he promised me that he would start working less - start coming to bed by 11:00pm every night, start taking care of himself, spend time with our kids - but it only lasted 2 weeks before he was up all night working again. He has made similar promises in the past - but I stupidly thought he meant it this time.

I don't know what to do - talking doesn't seem to help and I am so unhappy. I miss him...


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you discussed marriage counseling,seperation or divorce with him? Sometimes men have to be hit over the head with the facts before they get the message.

How is the business doing?


----------



## Oregondaddy (Feb 10, 2012)

Running a business is very stressful. And these days even more tough. Instead of threatening divorce or something like that, why don't you see what you can do to help him with his business? Is that an option? Maybe working together as a team would be more effective???


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

In today's economy, I think anyone who actually has a decent paying job is busting his or her behind to keep it. Your husband is doing his best to provide for his family, which for him is his number one priority.
That being said, I can understand where you're coming from, too. Do your best to discuss it with him and at the same time understand where he is coming from.

As far as keeping employees happy, that's what GOOD bosses do.


----------

